# regsvr.exe file missing after reinstall win98se



## loueenk (Oct 9, 2002)

I have a Dell Demension XPS T500, with a 9.1 gig hard drive, 2/3 full, and having problems with slow performance. I ran Memload program and it says that out of 320megabytes of memory I only have 7 mb of physical free memory available and it doesn't show any programs using that much memory.

I reinstalled win98se today and towards the end of install, I had a message stating that the C:\windows\system\regsvr.exe file could not be located. I clicked OK a fews times and it continued the install.

My computer is still slow as a turtle, taking a long time to acknowledge even a click of the mouse. What could be going on?
I'm having fatal exception errors and system resource errors, such as, it saying that 90% of my system resources are being used with resource monitor stating differently, and windows freezes up on me.

Help me if you can?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Welcome to the board.

I haven't a lot of time but others will jump in. The first question we need to know the answer to is, did you do a re-install of Win98 over the existing 98 or did you format and do a clean install?


----------



## loueenk (Oct 9, 2002)

I reinstalled win98se over win98se.


----------



## loueenk (Oct 9, 2002)

I reinstalled win98se over win98se.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Sorry, food called. I was afraid of that. Over-writing an install sometimes just makes matters worse. In fact in my experience almost always does.

This could get complicated but with the folks on this board we should be able to get things going for you.

I need some info first.

How much PC knowledge do you have? It sounds like you're not a complete novice since many people wouldn't have gotten as far as you have.

Next could you post a list of all the items that are starting when Windows loads? Do you know how to use MSINFO32? Copy and paste? Go to Start / Run / msinfo32 / Software enviroment / startup programs.

Go to Edit and Select all, then copy, then come here and paste to a post. Here's a sample of mine;

Printkey2000	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\PrintKey2000\Printkey2000.exe"
ATnotes	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\ATnotes\ATnotes.exe"
Office Startup	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Office97\Office\OSA.EXE" -b
Acrobat Assistant	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe"
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
Tweak UI	Registry (Machine Run)	RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp

This will tell us what's starting that may be draining your resources. Beyond that you likely have some other problems that a good cleaning of the drive may solve as well as some tweaks we can suggest.

Are you up for this?

EDIT: PS. I forgot to mention that when you paste the start ups in the message box they'll look all screwed up, Don't worry it'll straighten out when you post.


----------



## loueenk (Oct 9, 2002)

I have been using computers since they came out with the Commodore 64 but I wouldn't consider myself an expert on anything. I have learned everything I know from trial and error. This is my second Dell system, the first one crashed and the experts couldn't find anything wrong with it. The tech guy that came to my house to fix it, gave up after three tries and Dell replaced it with this one. The tech guy said it had a ghost in it. Ha ha. 


Thanks for your help.


This is what shows in startup:

PerfectPrint	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\corel\office7\Shared\PFit7\PFPPOP70.EXE" /l-US
Resource Meter (2)	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\RSRCMTR.EXE
hpmdlbwa	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet R Series\PrecisionScan\hpmdlbwa.exe"
3Com Modem Manager	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\3Com\ModemMgr\Program\mdmMgr.exe"
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
OEMCleanup	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
Disknag	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\DELL\DISKNAG.EXE
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\point32.exe
TimeSink Ad Client	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE
Alogserv	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
APC PM Ext. - SysTray	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\APC Applications\Power Management Extensions\apc_tray.exe"
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stimon.exe
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
McAfeeWebScanX	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
APC PM Ext. - Monitor	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\APC Applications\Power Management Extensions\apc_fpm.exe
winmodem	Registry (Machine Service)	WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by loueenk:_
> after three tries and Dell replaced it with this one. The tech guy said it had a ghost in it. Ha ha.
> *No Ghost*
> 
> ...


*

A lot of McAfee, what version are you running and is it up to date? Do you need it's scheduling to automatically check for updates and all it's bells and whistles.

Power management, I never use it but....

Most of the HP scanner relates only to the one button scan feature on the front of the scanner. Not needed. You can launch and use from Start / program files.

Get rid of TSADBOT, bad stuff. If it rebuilds itself we can fix that later.

Go into MSCONFIG and uncheck all that you want from the above list and see how the resources behave. Then we can start on the error message and cleaning things up. OK?*


----------



## loueenk (Oct 9, 2002)

Okay, I unchecked those in the msconfig and I ended up with 89% which more or less what I had before. Just now, when I went to start Explorer, using 6.0 in case you want to know, I got fatal exception error and had to close it. When I did that I lost my active desktop and had to go ahead and re-start windows. Right now, the smiley faces on this page are not yellow but purple. 

Also, I was checking my device manager and it is showing under ports, Com1 and LPT1, but when I check my port settings for my modem it show it on Com3. Does that sound right?

Some of the things, I have done to try and solve my problem is using file checker to check for corupt files and found none.

Also did the DirectX Diagnostic Tool and it said that the iac25_32.ax file is beta version which is unsupported and could cause problems. Don't know what to do about that.

Okay, the smiley faces are yellow again, after I went to my Desktop and then back to IE.

I have also done scandisk thoroughly and defrag. Defrag kept restarting and had to do in safe mode to get it finished.

Deleted cookies, temp files and check files also. Virus Scan is version 5.21, engine 4.1.60 and dat files are updated every week.
I think I need to run the Vshield part while looking at emails and on the internet to be protected. 

Anyway, things still aren't the way they should be, but better.
Anything else I can do?

Thanks


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by loueenk:_
> Okay, I unchecked those in the msconfig and I ended up with 89% which more or less what I had before. *89% is plenty at boot. Mine is at 83 and has been for sometime. No problems.*
> 
> Just now, when I went to start Explorer, using 6.0 in case you want to know, I got fatal exception error and had to close it.*For now, lets only worry about that if it continues to cause problems.*
> ...


----------



## loueenk (Oct 9, 2002)

After running AdAware, I found 20 items, backed them up to a zip disk and deleted them. Things are running much better now. Thanks.

No, I do not have Kaaza installed? What is that? 

Any way I am still worried about the missing reqsvr file or should I be.?

Things are looking up. I have been running my computer all day and still at 80% resourses and 161mb of physical free memory.

Should I be doing anything else?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by loueenk:_
> After running AdAware, I found 20 items, backed them up to a zip disk and deleted them. Things are running much better now. Thanks. *Super. What I suspected was something, one of the listings AdAware found, was co-opting your puter. In other words you were sharing your resources with some outsider. It could be a company collecting your movements around the web or more serious a company actually using your computer without your permission.*
> 
> No, I do not have Kaaza installed? What is that? *Kazaa is the most popular software for downloading or sharing music on the web. It has been a terrible source of viruses, adware and malware "Malicious software".*
> ...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

As to your thought of what else you can do;
_________________________________
A tweaking primer and just my opinion, I wrote this a while back.

1st, Use Find and locate all:

*.tmp 
*.chk 
*.bak

files and delete to recycle bin or use Disk Cleanup, re-boot. If all is OK (it should be) then empty the recycle bin.

then delete all browser temp files.

2nd, Use Add/Remove and uninstall all programs you don't use or want.

3rd, Go into Add/Remove/Windows setup and uncheck any Windows apps and tools you don't use such as the Accessibility line (that's if you don't need it). When you get to accessories click on details and uncheck any boxes you don't need like that lame "Calculator" or games. Address Book. Whatever you don't need under details of communications *(be careful here, do not uncheck if you aren't sure)*, desktop themes completely, details in internet Tools, Multiple Language support, details in Multimedia (again be careful here), details in On-Line services, outlook express if you don't use it, details in system tools, Microsoft FAX, The Microsoft Network, Windows messaging.

This list of Windows items is partial Win95 and 98 and depends on what was installed during the initial setup. You may not see some of these is what I'm saying and if you are unsure of an entry post back and ask.

Everything you uncheck will be removed when you click "Apply". If you have your original Win9X CD or the CAB files on your hard drive you can recover any of these at a later date if you decide you want it. If you don't have your CAB files on the hard drive and you have the room (120 MB approx) I'd suggest you put them in a folder named c:\wincab.. That way if you ever lose your Windows disk or it gets damaged you'll be OK.

4th, Go through all your Word or other text writing program documents and delete all you don't need anymore. The same goes for spreadsheets such as Excel or Access. Music files?

5th, rid yourself of excess fonts. They load slow, take up space and use resources and about half are never used by anyone. They are installed by 3rd party software, games, etc. Obviously if you don't speak Hebrew you don't need Hebrew.

Here's How without using 3rd party software: 
Click on CONTROL PANEL 
Double Click on the FONTS Icon 
Highlight the Fonts you wish to uninstall 
Click FILE (in the top navigation bar) 
Click DELETE 
Click on OK (in the WINDOWS FONT FOLDER alert window) 
Tips: 
You can see what a font looks like by right clicking on it's name an clicking "open". 
You can select specific font files by holding down the CTRL key. 
You can select a range of font files by holding down the SHIFT key.

*DO NOT DELETE THESE FONTS:*
Arial (TrueType) 
Arial Bold (TrueType) 
Arial Bold Italic (TrueType) 
Arial Italic (TrueType) 
Courier 10,12,15 (VGA res) 
Courier New (TrueType) 
Courier New Bold (TrueType) 
Courier New Bold Italic (TrueType) 
Courier New Italic (TrueType) 
Marlett (Windows 95/98)* 
Modern (Plotter) 
MS Sans Serif 8,10,12,14,18,24 (VGA res) 
MS Serif 8,10,12,14,18,24 (VGA res) 
Roman (Plotter) 
Script (Plotter) 
Small fonts (VGA res) 
Symbol (TrueType) 
Symbol 8,10,12,14,18,24 (VGA res) 
Times New Roman (TrueType) - 
Times New Roman Bold (TrueType) 
Times New Roman Bold Italic (TrueType) 
Times New Roman Italic (TrueType) 
Wingdings (TrueType) 
Any font with a red A for its icon. 
Any font that begins with the letters MS.

6th, Right click on My Computer and Properties. Go to the Performance tab / File System and change "Typical role of this computer" to Network Server.

PERFORM YOUR RE-BOOTS, DEFRAG THE DRIVE(S)

*This is very optional and only if you need a performance boost and only if you're running older, slower machines.*
7th, This one is debated among many but I found it to be very helpful with Win95 & 98 machines running intermediate processors and RAM. Create a permanent swap file.

First while in System Properties as in the 6th instruction go to Performance / Virtual Memory. Place a check in "Disable Virtual Memory". Click OK and re-boot. This will be a slowwww reboot probably but it will eventually come up. Defrag the machine again. Go back into "Virtual Memory" and mark "Let me specify my own virtual memory settings". In the minimum field put the number 160 and in the maximum put the number 160. That's 2.5 times the RAM you have, 64MB's.

By defragging first you've created a clean area on the drive to build a contiguous swap file and Windows will no longer have to create, size and remove the swap file when it's needed which is continually as you do anything on your PC and it won't be built in various free space on the drive, fragmented.

Lets see, anything else, as if this isn't long enough already. Once this is finished and everything is working fine make sure you buy, and keep updated, a quality Anti-Virus program. I recommend Norton for 90% of all users. Do not buy and install any full maintenance programs. All you need is the basic anti-virus.

Things like Norton System Works or McAfees equivalent, for most people, are a waste of money and resources.

Last, I recommend a defrag of the drive(s) every two weeks unless all you use it for is sending and receiving e-mail.

Remember, this is my opinion only. Others may recommend more or less and no one's really wrong.


----------



## FULLFGRDWMN (Jul 27, 2003)

I am having problems with software on my computer that cannot find my regsvr32, .dll, or .ocx files.

My webcam-videolink-mail software cannot find AV.cfg also.

I have cleaned my cookies, run my scan disc, the defragment, and I also ran my restore CD. 

I uninstalled my softwares, and tried reinstalling them. In the middle of reinstalling, it let me know all the drives and files that it cannot locate. There were quite a few.

I also temporarily installed the PC powerscan software, to see if it would let me know what is missing. This is the info it gave me....


65 errors......Missing DLL/OCX/COM Classes .........high priority

1 error ......Invalid Application Path .........medium priority

51 errors......Missing Shortcut or Invalid Path........medium priority



I followed the step that you gave loueenk. This is what I copied and pasted from my startup program.........

ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	systray.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
PCBG	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\pcbodyguard.exe /start
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
AtiCwd32	Registry (Machine Run)	Aticwd32.exe
AtiKey	Registry (Machine Run)	Atitask.exe
iCn	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ICHOOSE\NAG.EXE
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
SO5 Integrator Pass Two	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\OFFICE51\SOINTGR.EXE
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
SO5 Integrator Pass One	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\OFFICE51\SOINTGR.EXE


I did have kazaa, but I deleted it a few days ago, and just installed winMX. I have a cd burner called Nero.

I hope that you can give me some feedback on what is going on.


----------

